# trapping **** in the snow



## badgerfan20 (Aug 25, 2011)

What are the best sets and lures for trapping **** in snow?


----------



## Fox hunter1 (Jan 15, 2011)

bucket set work well for me because there is no chance for the trap to freeze up in the snow but you will have to check daily because the snow will blow and fill it up.


----------

